# Wired Magazine's six word stories...



## dwndrgn (Oct 26, 2006)

Wired 14.11: Very Short Stories

These are fun to read.  Maybe we should do some ourselves here in the aspiring writers forum!


----------



## REBerg (Jul 15, 2018)

WIRED now offers a "Six By Six" contest on its last page each month. The winning entry is illustrated with six panels.
The last contest challenged readers to write about the "life of a working-class robot." The winner: "I Assembled My Own Replacement Today."


----------

